# Channeling Dena...



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've mentioned before that it sometimes seems like Halo is channeling Dena. She is very much her own girl, with her own unique personality, but she does have a lot of Dena's sweet charm and her love of people, and she is also a Daddy's girl, just like Dena was. And one thing that Dena was that Keefer never has been is a bed dog. He'll get on the bed if invited, but he doesn't stay long, and he'll jump on me, or sit on the pillow next to my head and scratch, or roll around on his back, but he won't just lay down and relax. The only time he ever goes up there on his own is during play - he and Dena used to chase each other across the bed and around the blanket chest at the foot of the bed, then back up and across, etc. Or if he managed to steal a toy from her he'd jump up there to lord it over her - got your toy AND your spot!!!! 

Dena used to hang out on the bed when I was on my Lifecycle in the evening, and whoever got in bed first, she'd come lay with them until the other one came and put her to bed in her crate. If I was up late, she'd be stretched out next to Tom, fast asleep, usually with his arm flung over her.







Well, it turns out Halo is a bed dog too. She'll jump up and hang out any time I'm in there - dressing in the morning, changing after work, putting away laundry, exercising. Keefer prefers to hang out on the floor, or he'll go in his crate for a nap. Here she is, Halo, the bed dog:










*sigh* So comfy










Looking at Keefer, who is perfectly content on the floor 










Last night I had to rouse her from where she was sleeping next to Tom to put her to bed.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

such a sweet face









...and still changing by the week i see









i'm pretty sure tilden is a bed-dog at heart (gia is much like keefer), but the bed and the shower are the only places that i have to myself, therefore they are pretty sacred. oh wait, scratch that... the cat gets in the bed, and the tortoise is in the shower. oh well.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

how sweet!!
she is a beauty!!

Maybe she is channeling Dena! Dena's spirit will forever be with you so I wouldn't doubt it!!
awesome


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, she is absolutely beautiful and so darling on your bed.









My Dh is Tom too, funny.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The shower is definitely NOT sacred! Halo likes that too. I'll be rinsing my hair with my eyes closed and feel a sudden cold draft. I look down, and there's a pretty little sable head poking aside the shower curtain. This morning she practically climbed in with me, she had her front feet and half her body in the shower, and she doesn't mind a bit that she's getting all wet!

We've never let our dogs sleep with us, but they're allowed on the bed at other times if they want.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Why are you letting her get so big?!!? Time to try out the puppy bonsai wire!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She is just adorable and so very comfortable looking on your bed. I agree with aubie, too big, what happened to that cute puppy, you now have a young beauty already!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

She is gorgeous! I can't believe how big she is getting though, they sure do grow up fast.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThe shower is definitely NOT sacred! Halo likes that too. I'll be rinsing my hair with my eyes closed and feel a sudden cold draft. I look down, and there's a pretty little sable head poking aside the shower curtain. This morning she practically climbed in with me, she had her front feet and half her body in the shower, and she doesn't mind a bit that she's getting all wet!


We have a shower stall with door so Flash can't reach the water when we shower. However, any time we are at a hotel Flash must be banished from the bathroom because he scoffs at shower curtains and loves water. The whole time his nose is sniffing at the door crack. Even after a hotel shower when the bathroom door is open, he will take advantage of whatever water is left in the tub by hopping in and pawing at it, catching any drops of water that come from the spout.

We do have a garden tub (rarely used) and when Flash was about Halo's age I was taking a bubble bath and warned DH to not let Flash in. I was feeling under the weather and DH thought he would be kind to bring me hot tea. The moment he walked through the door Flash came barreling through and launched himself into the tub with me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: aubieWhy are you letting her get so big?!!? Time to try out the puppy bonsai wire!!










She has grown a lot, but she still looks little next to Keefer. She's probably no more than 50 pounds, way smaller than D & K at that age. I think she'll top out at 15-20 pounds less than Keef.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaWe do have a garden tub (rarely used) and when Flash was about Halo's age I was taking a bubble bath and warned DH to not let Flash in. I was feeling under the weather and DH thought he would be kind to bring me hot tea. The moment he walked through the door Flash came barreling through and launched himself into the tub with me.


Too funny! Yeah, I could definitely see her doing that, maybe Keefer too!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She is just gorgeous and I have to say that she really looks good on that comforter!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - but she'd look good anywhere!







That's my custom Amish quilt that I designed a couple of years ago. It took over two years for them to finish the darned thing, but I really like it! I had some very colorful art that I was having a heck of a time coordinating, so I finally decided to just have one made.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Halo sounds like such a sweetheart.









I felt that deep loss when my Mully was suddenly gone. They can never be replaced, but it's so heartwarming when such a loving little soul reminds you of that bond you were lucky enough to share. Halo is a very special girl. I'm glad you were able to find one another.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I realized I had a couple of pictures of Dena on the bed:










Sweet girl


















And she loved to be in the way when I was trying to make the bed. This was shortly after we got Keefer, you can see the puppy crate next to the bed:


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, let's see... Dena was always such an angel, angel's have halo's and then unexpectedly you have a pup show up named Halo. Some greater forces at work there somehow









Boss loves our bed and for awhile it was his only "puppy free" zone. But Scout is now big enough to jump up there also so his sanctuary has been breached. Thankfully we upgraded from a queen size to a king size a couple years ago so there is still room for us!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow - looking at that head shot of Dena I can sure see that Boss and her have the same Dad (Kevin Murrtal). She was more red then Boss is but something about the forehead/eye area made me do a double take. Kevin is also Scout's grandfather but her head shape is totally different.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Boy, Halo looks changed even from Fort Funston!

(It's probably just hard for me to recognize her without Keefer's
neck in her mouth!)











Dena...


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

50 pounds! That's how big Jukka & Loki are









Ranger is the only one who will stay off the bed. The rest think that it belongs to them. But they get the boot at bed time; Jukka & Loke in crates and Ranger by me. River will try to sleep by me too, that's really cozy since there's a scant foot between the dresser and the bed


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Deb she is just stunning! Every time I see Halo, she looks more and more gorgeous. She is developing so amazingly! What a BEAUTIFUL girl she is! Her eyes do remind me a bit of Dena's.. that same sweet, loving , trusting look. What a doll on her quilt on da bed! Gotta LOVE her,







sweetie-grrrrl Halo!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: valbBoy, Halo looks changed even from Fort Funston!
> 
> (It's probably just hard for me to recognize her without Keefer's
> neck in her mouth!)


Yeah, hard to get a good look at her with her teeth buried in his fur, lol! 

Halo's eyes are much lighter than Dena's - hers were a very dark brown. Keefer's were quite a bit lighter as a puppy but they got darker, so I don't know if Halo will keep the light brown eyes or not. 

Carol, I can't believe that Jukka & Loki are only 50 pounds - they look much bigger in pictures! Halo may not be quite 50 pounds yet, but she has to be close. Three weeks ago she was 46-1/2 pounds.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Such pretty girls, Deb. So happy, at ease, and peaceful. 

The photos show two girls who know they are simply adored.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

such sweet pics







They are beautiful, and love the quilt!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

She's such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The people on IMOM firmly believe that our pets visit us after they pass, and send us the new friend we need when we are ready. I believe that they are right. Beautiful.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Deb, this was very touch!!! Halo looks great.



> Quote:The people on IMOM firmly believe that our pets visit us after they pass


I believe this too!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

My breath is always taken away with "wet" shots of Halo....she so resembles Dena. Halo came into your life for a reason, looking and acting as she does, to fill a void and make new memories. She's just stunning....but let's see some new ones of my boy Keef


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

She looks so relaxed (and great as always!) on the bed. The color changes seem to be happening overnight.

Maybe it's a girl thing. Kayla is perfectly comfortable getting and staying on the bed. Lancer is up for a few and back on the floor - unless he's in a wrestling mode or got a toy away from Kayla.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww.... she is so precious! What a sweet expression. She definitely looks bigger than she did at Fort Funston--but just as pretty.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a treat to see your both girls, Deb!

Agree with everyone that Halo's expression is so sweet and slightly amused.. I think she is an Audrey Hepburn of the dog world : )

I love your Dena...

Tanya


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I love them both (Keefer too) Dena's eyes are magical, mystical eyes. I can feel the love of that special girl that you have, and I always pause a moment remembering my heartdog Lucy when I read your signature "forever would have been too short" in Dena's honor. Her life was far too brief but her love and spirit are eternal and I do hope you are comforted by that. She is very wonderful.

Halo too, is a special girl and I love following her adventures in class and at home, she too has that sweet, soulful look that one can feel even over the internet- and there are definately some intangible similarities between the two. I think you have been doubly blessed.

I love the pic of Dena on the bed before it is made. I swear, I can be making my bed, have it stripped and Aik will come from anyplace in the house and when my back is turned, hop up and make himself comfortable!

Big belly rubs to your dogs and a hug to you. The pain of losing a heartdog is like having a limb wrenched from you. We may be able to live without it, even love, laugh and work, but the ache is always there. I'm glad Halo is there to help with that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDBig belly rubs to your dogs and a hug to you. The pain of losing a heartdog is like having a limb wrenched from you. We may be able to live without it, even love, laugh and work, but the ache is always there.


Thank you Jennifer, you're so right. Even looking up those pictures of Dena and posting them caused me to well up in tears. She was just SO beautiful and sweet, and such a good dog. It seems so unfair that she's not still with us, and I think we'll always miss her.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Two such beautiful girls.....................


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

If it's not too much to ask, what happened to Dena? I'm so sorry for your loss, she was such a beautiful and seemingly sweet dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Devin, Dena got sick on her 4th birthday and 3 weeks later she was gone. We didn't find out until after she died that she had lymphoma. She had none of the symptoms of lymphoma, there was a bunch of other stuff going on that pointed in various other directions, but that was the underlying reason that she got so sick and did not recover. There are two threads in the health forum back in October, one very long one that was ongoing while we had test after test done and were treating her for a variety of symptoms, and then another one a week or two later after we got back the pathology reports. If you'd like to read them they should be easy to find. There's also a memorial in the Loving Memory forum. 

She was a one in a million dog.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

That's what it seems like. It's so hard...I have nightmares about losing my animals. I had a rescue kitten who only had one eye, and she died at 5 months...I still cry about her all the time. I just like to think that some animals are so special that god needs to take them from us early to make them angels. Maybe their purpose in the afterlife is more important than here on earth, and only the most amazing of animals are chosen. That's what I like to think anyways. I also like to think that she comes to visit me sometimes, and I swear sometimes I think I see a black kitten and then nothing is there...I'm so sorry, I know how heartbreaking it is.


----------

